# Likes, Trophy Points, Etc.



## 360twin

I suppose a bit of a 'noob' question, but this is probably the right place for it - what's the purpose of all those Like, Dislike, Agree, Disagree, Nuke poster's HDD, etc. options on the bottom of a post? I guess the Like concept is from FaceBook (although I deleted my FB account soon after getting a message from an ex-GF - you can guess how that went down with the wife ). My take on it is they are a quick 'reply' option; instead of creating a post saying '+1' or whatever, you can just hit the 'Agree' button. Or not?

But then what the Hell are 'Trophy points'? Do you get some free vape gear if you get enough? Or a free bottle of e-juice from the swap club that no-one else wants? An animated Gif as an avatar? A Noddy badge?

If this has been answered elsewhere, won't someone please point me in the right direction


----------



## ShaneW

I think I understand why they would have the agree or like and trophy points. .. so that new comers could know who the experienced okes are and be weary about taking advice from noobs(like me). I could be wrong though. 

But anyway. .. heres a noddy badge for asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Your are correct on the like/agree/etc bar options. Trophy points - when you have amassed 1 million you get the ultimate, a Reo Grand. Just joking, just little thank yous for contributing in the forum methinks - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?help/trophies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

i see it the same; its often not necessary to just agree by making another post. keeping things tidy. 
The medals and trophy points are just another nice way to honor the long serving members, and make it easier to identify the specialities of some (i.e. coil builder medal). so, if @TylerD shows us another coil his verdict should be quite accurate


----------



## 360twin

Thanks, guys. And thank you to Shane for the Noddy badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Personally I was kinda above the whole trophy points thing - I thought it distracted from what a forum is supposed to be, but I figured well, if other people like it, I can certainly live with it..

Then I got my first Medal...omgomgomgomgomg now I want MORE! MAUR I tell you!!!!

.....anyway, heh, not that important, but adds a bit of fun to the forum IMO

EDIT: Which reminds me @Gizmo - I was notified that I got a Reward for 1k posts - but there's no medal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 360twin

@Matthee Something that just became apparent - how about the addition of a 'Oops, sorry!' button, for when you inadvertently get carried away and end up hijacking a thread, and then want to apologise but that would only add to the problem? Just a thought.


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> @Matthee Something that just became apparent - how about the addition of a 'Oops, sorry!' button, for when you inadvertently get carried away and end up hijacking a thread, and then want to apologise but that would only add to the problem? Just a thought.


I like that a lot! Something for our esteemed forum builder, upkeeper and innovator, @Gizmo to consider. I do know it is not that easy to just do a button...he has said that about a "thank you" button.


----------



## 360twin

Yes, a 'Thank you' button would also be useful. Maybe he could replace the 'Dislike' and 'Dumb' buttons with these two, as who needs those?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I like that a lot! Something for our esteemed forum builder, upkeeper and innovator, @Gizmo to consider. I do know it is not that easy to just do a button...he has said that about a "thank you" button.



I'm not sure @Gizmo is listening... I'm sure he has pitched a tent on the tarmac at OR Tambo waiting for the jet plane to bring him his stock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I have a silly question...  how do i get the ecigs sa banner to stay updated on my signature...?


----------



## johan

Use Prit or any contact glue - PLEASE IGNORE

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz

i didn't say stuck hahahahahaha  i said updated silly @johanct


----------



## johan

I said PLEASE IGNORE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> I have a silly question...  how do i get the ecigs sa banner to stay updated on my signature...?


I know there was some issue with them. Why I removed mine. Don't know if it's been sorted yet. @Gizmo ?
It should update itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

ah okay, then i'll remove mine for now too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

See some forumites use the one I use below. Just click on it and it will take you to that site to fill in your particulars.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for the help @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks for the help @Matthee


Great, love your signature line below the stats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks for the help @Matthee



Yes nice helping there @Matthee and @TylerD! Anyone care to nominate @johanct for an Elephant (who is Johan but not in CT as his name suggests) for not helping?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

FYI I am 6 feet 8 inches tall, 147kg's and need to get rid of some serious frustrations. I will be at the vape meet, so please go for the nomination/s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> FYI I am 6 eet 8 inches tall, 147kg's and need to get rid of some serious frustrations. I will be at the vape meet, so please go for the nomination/s



Ooooooo... so scarey! OK in this case nominations from anyone outside Gangster Land!


----------



## Andre

Ok, I am prepared to nominate....let me just quickly remove my location. And for threatening other members Your Honour should add at least another elephant.


----------



## johan

Koringberg is not far from my organge farmer friend and I'm due for a visit there


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Koringberg is not far from my organge farmer friend and I'm due for a visit there


Oh, great - we can vape on the stoep and drink some of that organic wine. And find more ways to accrue fines.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Ok, I am prepared to nominate....let me just quickly remove my location. And for threatening other members Your Honour should add at least another elephant.



Yes it is a unanimous decision by the full sitting of senior judges! Guilty as SIN on two accounts... the first for the original infraction... and an extra Rhino for intimidation! 






It's time! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

I will plead guilty on 1 account; being not help full to the Iron Lady aka Metal Liz, but on the name thing not (the ct has been explained long ago on one of the threads plus seeing that we don't have an administrator yet to change it to plain johan)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> I will plead guilty on 1 account; being not help full to the Iron Lady aka Metal Liz, but on the name thing not (the ct has been explained long ago on one of the threads plus seeing that we don't have an administrator yet to change it to plain johan)


You were not fined for the name thing, it was mentioned in passing. For not helping (one) and for intimidating (two).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Before I could even submit a plea bargain I was found guilty! What happened to Dicey's Rule of Law? 
Ps. This was fun - I paid my dues.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

I am interested in the name thing though @johanct


----------



## Rob Fisher

Johan said:


> Before I could even submit a plea bargain I was found guilty! What happened to Dicey's Rule of Law?
> Ps. This was fun - I paid my dues.



This is much more a Kangaroo court Johan! We know very little about Dicey's Rule of law or any other law in general! 

You a good man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> I am interested in the name thing though @johanct



I normally use use johanct on technical forums as ct stands for craftech (name of my business) @devdev


----------



## devdev

Johan said:


> I normally use use johanct on technical forums as ct stands for craftech (name of my business) @devdev



LOL! So its got nothing to do with Cape Town at all


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> LOL! So its got nothing to do with Cape Town at all



I know! Had me going for weeks!


----------



## johan

No @devdev , maybe I should ask the new administrator to change my forum name to _feng zhi hui_ (name that the chinese gave me back in the mid 90's).


----------



## devdev

_feng zhi hui - _meaning on that?


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> _feng zhi hui - _meaning on that?



To shorten the meaning (each character in chinese is actually a picture gram): forward straight and upright or honest - it actually came from me being very "straight forward from the heart" without diplomacy when negotiating with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Johan said:


> To shorten the meaning (each character in chinese is actually a picture gram): forward straight and upright or honest - it actually came from me being very "straight forward from the heart" without diplomacy when negotiating with them.


And you believe him, @devdev. On this day of the year?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Johan said:


> it actually came from me being very "straight forward from the heart" without diplomacy when negotiating with them.



OK so rude!


----------



## devdev

That's actually really cool.

They would probably call me "Foreign devil who likes drinking and doesn't trust any food we offer him"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> That's actually really cool.
> 
> They would probably call me "Foreign devil who likes drinking and doesn't trust any food we offer him"


Eqincu Ocha!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so rude!



In Chinese term unfortunately yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> That's actually really cool.
> 
> They would probably call me "Foreign devil who likes drinking and doesn't trust any food we offer him"



Food! I won't call it food


devdev said:


> That's actually really cool.
> 
> They would probably call me "Foreign devil who likes drinking and doesn't trust any food we offer him"



@devdev your Chinese name then: YIN LIAO TSAN


----------

